# The YCHJCYA2PDTHFH Club



## Goulss (30 Jul 2012)

Should anyone on here wish to join this club I am happy to instigate it only by P.M.
You can Google it if you wish but the only way to find out is from a member. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Grahamshed (30 Jul 2012)

?


----------



## James C (30 Jul 2012)

I'm guessing that the first letters could be.

You can't help joining. 

Not sure about the rest.


----------



## Goulss (30 Jul 2012)

James C":moiqck7v said:


> I'm guessing that the first letters could be.
> 
> You can't help joining.
> 
> Not sure about the rest.




Wrong !


----------



## Mike.C (30 Jul 2012)

hmm, new member wants other members to join a forum that they do not know the name of, or even what it is about.

Why all the secrecy? Or am I being too careful?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## James C (30 Jul 2012)

No I'm guessing its like one of those word of mouth things that once you are told what it is, you are a "member" and can derive fun from people not being able to resist finding out from you what it means and so on and so on.


We had a game at our school called "The Game." The object of the game is to forget that you are playing the game. As soon as you remember you are playing you lose, until you forget again that is. Once you've heard about it you are technically automatically playing it and if you never recall it ever again I guess you win. 

Still now I get texts from my friends reminding me that I have lost the game.

I'm guessing that ignorance really is bliss!


----------



## Elapid (30 Jul 2012)

James C":1ri5c5p2 said:


> No I'm guessing its like one of those word of mouth things that once you are told what it is, you are a "member" and can derive fun from people not being able to resist finding out from you what it means and so on and so on.
> 
> 
> We had a game at our school called "The Game." The object of the game is to forget that you are playing the game. As soon as you remember you are playing you lose, until you forget again that is. Once you've heard about it you are technically automatically playing it and if you never recall it ever again I guess you win.
> ...



Damn you!! I was close to a year this time. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goulss (30 Jul 2012)

This is NOT joining a forum, trust me, it is just a bit of fun with a purpose.

If anyone wants the answer just PM me, there is nothing sinister, you could just google it, but then you probably won't find the answer.


----------



## doorframe (30 Jul 2012)

Goulss, does the initiation still involve limp celery? This put me off joining in the past.

Roy


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2012)

Life's to short.


----------



## Goulss (31 Jul 2012)

doorframe":1eqgrava said:


> Goulss, does the initiation still involve limp celery? This put me off joining in the past.
> 
> Roy



Only if you can't bark like a wolf #-o


----------



## Goulss (31 Jul 2012)

phil.p":o46l29k1 said:


> Life's to short.



It is for some hence the club :wink:


----------



## Karl (31 Jul 2012)

Personally I prefer the mocop1cdopec club - much nicer bunch of members there


----------



## Benchwayze (31 Jul 2012)

I prefer the WYBMADIITY club.


----------



## thick_mike (31 Jul 2012)

Aaaaah!

Now I see...very good ;-)


----------



## Tom K (31 Jul 2012)

So now I know what its all about I can sleep at night. For those that are curious I can reveal its....















































































































A secret


----------



## Mike.C (1 Aug 2012)

oops  , being a bit over careful.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## rileytoolworks (10 Aug 2012)

I'm a member too.


Mum's the word................ :wink:


----------



## gregmcateer (11 Aug 2012)

Excellent!
So relieved I know


----------



## Mike.C (11 Aug 2012)

Me too :lol: , and it is nothing like I thought.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Glensman (22 Nov 2013)

Can anyone join this club or do I have to learn a secret hand shake and get slapped on ass with ping pong bat to join!


----------



## RossJarvis (22 Nov 2013)

Glensman":2y7sf9lx said:


> Can anyone join this club or do I have to learn a secret hand shake and get slapped on ass with ping pong bat to join!



Anyone can join, being slapped on behind with ping pong bat is an optional extra at no charge! You can also get slapped on rear with a mallet (hammer)


----------



## Graham Orm (22 Nov 2013)

I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member. Groucho Marks.


----------



## Goulss (22 Nov 2013)

Grayorm":2xb1ysjn said:


> I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member. Groucho Marks.




We would still have you as an esteemed member!


----------



## RogerS (22 Nov 2013)

I'd guess the first words are Your Curiosity Has Just Cost You A 2 Pint


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Nov 2013)

I've joined and am very happy about it.


----------



## Chrispy (23 Nov 2013)

I've worked it out (I think) now I feel guilty for not joining! #-o #-o :? :?


----------



## MMUK (23 Nov 2013)

Is this 'club' still going? I'd have thought it would have died a respectable death by now :roll:


----------



## Grahamshed (23 Nov 2013)

Your curiosity has just cost you a 2 pound donation to ........ ?


----------



## Max Power (23 Nov 2013)

My curiosity finally got the better of me so I had to find out what it was :? 
I would urge anyone else to do the same whether they are curious or not.
You will be glad you did =D>


----------



## joethedrummer (23 Nov 2013)

If it is something to do with "heroes" we had one of those and it hurts like hell ,,,and many thank yous to all of you for figgerin it out ,if that is what it was,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## spinks (24 Nov 2013)

proud to be a member!!


----------



## Mike.S (24 Nov 2013)

RogerS":3ont0txq said:


> I'd guess the first words are Your Curiosity Has Just Cost You A 2 Pint



Your curiosity has just cost you a 2 pound donation to help for heroes ?


----------



## Goulss (24 Nov 2013)

Mike.S":1n7t5j4t said:


> RogerS":1n7t5j4t said:
> 
> 
> > I'd guess the first words are Your Curiosity Has Just Cost You A 2 Pint
> ...




Well that's knackered it!!


----------



## david123 (25 Aug 2014)

I will pretend I didn't see that. Please send me a pm


----------

